# What official guides do you have?



## Jeremy (Dec 15, 2006)

I have both.  :gyroidsmile:


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 15, 2006)

Uh...neither?
I have the Final Fantasy: Dawn of Souls guide, and an unofficial FR/LF guide.


----------



## Bromley (Dec 15, 2006)

I don't any guides for any game. FAQs are helpful.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 15, 2006)

Mneh, guides ruin games.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 15, 2006)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> I have both.  :gyroidsmile:


 Oh, I thought this was going to be prema vs offical >_>


----------



## Dark Mirage (Dec 16, 2006)

uh-uh prema is better than nintendo in some cases depends but in my experiance if i had to choose im not sure if they made one ill check id choose brady games they make awesome guides for the PS2.. which reminds me i need to buy another PS2 before this one goes out its been 5 years and its starting to get way too dusty and im not popping it open.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 16, 2006)

The Prima one isn't better  :no:


----------



## SL92 (Dec 16, 2006)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> The Prima one isn't better  :no:


 Yeah, get official! Get better! Get Nintendo Power!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 16, 2006)

Nintendo, guides. I have a ton of primas but they all stink.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 16, 2006)

I have the ACWW guide. It's okay, I guess...


----------



## Fanghorn (Dec 18, 2006)

Wheee. going off topic.

I had the gold/sliver prima guide, and the nintendo power one. and the Prima was 10x better.


----------



## Ascendancy (Dec 27, 2006)

Yea I have both as well, love em.


----------



## Micah (Dec 28, 2006)

I had the ACWW one but lost it.


----------



## Knightshot (Dec 29, 2006)

i have both. i use them for the fossils, furniture and events too.


----------



## Ascendancy (Dec 29, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> I had the ACWW one but lost it.


    			 Get another one.


----------



## mmmatlock (Jun 22, 2009)

I have both, and the ACCF Guide.


----------

